# Contrail 1/72 vac- form Handley Page HP-42



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nearly done!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pretty!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats a super build. I have this kit (someone gave it to me) but I have not been brave enough to tackle it.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

It is a lot of work! but worth it!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very impressive.

Sean


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Beautiful work!! Very, very nice! - Denis


----------

